# Alice and the Evil Easter Bunny (Imaginarium)



## Abishai100 (Apr 1, 2017)

One reason I love Lewis Carroll's timeless logic-vertigo novel _Alice in Wonderland_ is because it encourages people to connect creative-writing (and basic storytelling) with 'sophistication refutation,' so I was inspired to write this fun adaptation, which I think could make for a cool little short animated film.

I like comparing Alice to Neo (the pseudo-Messianic character from the machine-labyrinth Utopianism _Matrix_ films).


====

Alice was having a nice picnic on a grassy field by a tree near her home one warm sunset in July when she spotted a very large-eared almost humanoid-looking rabbit scurrying towards a hole in the ground some 100 yards away. The rabbit seemed to be coughing! Alice was intrigued to be sure and decided to follow the strange rabbit down the hole it went into, and when she did, she realized she was sliding down a long mud-tunnel. When Alice tumbled out of the opening at the other end of the hole, she found herself in a ridiculous land filled with blue flowers and a bright red sun.

Alice got her wits about her and spotted the rabbit scurrying down a yellow-brick road and decided to get up and chase it. She followed the yellow-brick road for a good distance before spotting a strange-looking man-size caterpillar which seemed to be smoking tobacco or opium out of a large apparatus fitted with a tube. She walked up to the caterpillar and started observing it before she noticed the oddity was beginning to talk! The caterpillar looked at Alice and said, "How do you do?" Alice replied, "Very well, but what are you?" The caterpillar spoke again, "I asked you 'how do you do (what you do)'? As in...how did you get here?" Alice realized the caterpillar thought she was a witch or trickster.

ALICE: I did not end up here through some trickery if that's what you mean.
CATERPILLAR: Then why are you here?
ALICE: Is this a place of tricks and mistrust?
CATERPILLAR: You don't belong here...
ALICE: Where do I belong?
CATERPILLAR: In a place with happy little girls.
ALICE: I want to know where that strange-looking rabbit is going.
CATERPILLAR: He is going to see the Red Queen.
ALICE: Who is she?
CATERPILLAR: She lives in a gingerbread castle and is guarded by cardboard soldiers with metal spears.
ALICE: Why?
CATERPILLAR: The Red Queen governs over this place called 'Wonderland' with her staff of cruelty.
ALICE: Why?
CATERPILLAR: The Red Queen despises any notion of friendship, kindness, or creative thinking.
ALICE: Does no one defy her?
CATERPILLAR: Only the Mad Hatter, but he is completely insane.
ALICE: What does the rabbit know of the Mad Hatter.
CATERPILLAR: They are friends but that is all. The Mad Hatter knows of the Jabberwocky (a dragon).
ALICE: Jabberwocky can defeat the Red Queen?
CATERPILLAR: With fire and brimstone...

Alice realized she should find the rabbit and the Mad Hatter to unlock the secret of the Jabberwocky to help 'beings' of Wonderland break free from the cruel and stagnant clutches of the Red Queen. She continued down the yellow-brick road until she came upon the Gingerbread Castle of the Red Queen. Alice found the rabbit sleeping in front of the door-gate of the castle and decided to wake him to ask him about the Mad Hatter. The startled rabbit awoke and pointed Alice towards the area of the forest (behind the castle) where the Mad Hatter was hiding. Alice found the Mad Hatter having tea in front of a large dining table sitting in the middle of the forest! She decided to ask him about Jabberwocky and the Red Queen.

ALICE: Are you the Mad Hatter and do you know Jabberwocky?
MAD HATTER: You see my mad hat, so obviously I'm the 'Mad Hatter,' so obviously I know Jabberwocky.
ALICE: Who is the rabbit who sleeps by the Red Queen's castle?
MAD HATTER: That is the evil Easter Bunny, but in Wonderland, he is an innocent rabbit.
ALICE: In Wonderland, people are the true appearance of their inner evil?
MAD HATTER: That's right, Alice. If you're only 50% evil, you'll be %100 good in Wonderland.
ALICE: So the evil Easter Bunny is only 50% evil outside Wonderland (and how did you know my name)?
MAD HATTER: In Wonderland evil is much more than 50%, so the good rabbit told me your name.
ALICE: This is mad! How can we find Jabberwocky to defeat the cruel Red Queen?
MAD HATTER: We have to convince Jabberwocky to tell the Red Queen, "We're equally evil!"
ALICE: That would drive the Red Queen mad!
MAD HATTER: Precisely. Unfortunately, the only way to ask Jabberwocky for help is to use telepathy.
ALICE: I had no telepathy outside Wonderland!
MAD HATTER: Then you'll have that here!

Alice realized she had telepathic powers in Wonderland! She held Mad Hatter's hand and meditated deeply and asked for the spirit of Jabberwocky to appear, and it did! It was a large scaly misshapen winged dragon with strange snarling teeth and glowing yellow eyes. It demanded to know why Alice called her out of rest, and she explained she needed it to tell the Red Queen it was just as evil as she (so she would be humbled). Jabberwocky agreed but demanded that when Alice left Wonderland she tell no one that the evil Easter Bunny was 'morally upright' in the upside-down world of Wonderland, and Alice consented. When Jabberwocky posed his riddle to Red Queen, she became confounded and turned into a little girl! Alice realized Wonderland was a place of complete inversion, so she ran back to the caterpillar who showed her the way back home. When Alice found her way back home (to the tree by her house near where she was having a picnic), she said to herself, "I shall never tell a soul that the evil Easter Bunny is somehow 'sainted' in that inverted Halloween-like place called Wonderland!"

====


----------



## SeaGal (Apr 14, 2017)

You do realize, of course, that the burbling of the Jabberwock is an ancient form of Gaelic, known to none save Lewis and myself - or so we thought.  That little Alice can speak with the flame-eyed creature of jaw and claw is indeed worthy of pondering on the edge of a mushroom.

I enjoyed reading your adaptation.


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Venger the Challenger*

Here's a dialogue between the/an(?) Evil Easter Bunny and Venger (the enigmatic diabolical wizard from the cult-favorite _*Dungeons & Dragons*_ Saturday morning CBS kids' cartoon). The dialogue represents 'nether-world superstition,' and I'm using it as a 'sketch-pad' for my longer work...

====

VENGER: You run around with a basket full of eggs...
EVIL EASTER BUNNY (ERB): Anything is sinister, even your winged-horse and shadow-demon spy-friend...
VENGER: You may be right. However, I am not attached to a basket of eggs.
ERB: These eggs are hollow and filled with chocolate.
VENGER: What do you think of my shadow-demon friend?
ERB: He seems obsessed with a world that exists only in perception.
VENGER: Shadows lurk as the hauntings by our fear of memory loss, my friend...
ERB: Maybe the whole world (especially Easter-world) is merely a shadow...
VENGER: I'll make you a challenge. Can you defy the forces of vanity (e.g., pride, celebrity, power, beauty, etc.)?
ERB: Everyone wants to marry a supermodel, Venger. Can you defy such forces?
VENGER: I can resist the charms of any woman...
ERB: Even the one whom you deem is worthy of your private affections?
VENGER: Such a woman would not seek to seduce me.
ERB: Maybe not. However, anyone could use 'spiritual insurance.'
VENGER: Are you selling some?
ERB: I'll let you surf on Facebook without too much emotional guilt.
VENGER: That sounds like a pleasant 'contract.'
ERB: Contracts were made to be embossed.
VENGER: Remember the titans.
ERB: May the future prevail...

====


----------

